
Ask HN: Feedback on offer from Amazon (AWS) - kaypax
Hello community, I have received an offer from AWS that pays base $150k, $80k bonus over 2 years and 105 RSUs for cloud application architect (level 5). It seems to be around $235k&#x2F;year assuming constant price of stocks over 4 years (vesting period). I am hoping for feedback from community if they can provide some knowledge as to whether i should take it or negotiate harder(they are hard to negotiate btw). Thank you
======
QuinnyPig
You might be able to slant it 5% or so, but not much more than that. "We're
frugal" is taken as a point of religion at AWS.

